# hi to all



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

pls can anyone tell me where to look for info on moving to cyprus as we hope to very soon, have just started to sell things we nolonger need," so much cr--" i need help on where to start like finding work,how to register,if we pay for med.s we are planning to sell our house and rent, as we re not quite sure where we want to base ourselve,s,have been comming over for the last 5yrs, and need the sun due to my partners bad back, thanks to all who reply,we hope you all have a brill NEW YEAR!!!! from freezing snowy bleak kent X


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

livetoride said:


> pls can anyone tell me where to look for info on moving to cyprus as we hope to very soon, have just started to sell things we nolonger need," so much cr--" i need help on where to start like finding work,how to register,if we pay for med.s we are planning to sell our house and rent, as we re not quite sure where we want to base ourselve,s,have been comming over for the last 5yrs, and need the sun due to my partners bad back, thanks to all who reply,we hope you all have a brill NEW YEAR!!!! from freezing snowy bleak kent X



Welcome to the site I live in peyia and find this area lovely plenty to do and see and very central. I have lived here for nearly 2 years now and love it

Cherie


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

livetoride said:


> pls can anyone tell me where to look for info on moving to cyprus as we hope to very soon, have just started to sell things we nolonger need," so much cr--" i need help on where to start like finding work,how to register,if we pay for med.s we are planning to sell our house and rent, as we re not quite sure where we want to base ourselve,s,have been comming over for the last 5yrs, and need the sun due to my partners bad back, thanks to all who reply,we hope you all have a brill NEW YEAR!!!! from freezing snowy bleak kent X


Welcome, we live up in the mountains, wonderful view, actual seasons, but still nice and hot in summer. Lovely village people who are only too happy to make you welcome. There is lots of people out here who will be only too happy to give you all the help and advice you need, just ask. 

Kind regards


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

*Hi from me too*

Just joined today and would like to say hello to all.I hope to be moving to Larnaca early next year.
I wonder if I could just ask a quick question.If I were to rent a flat,who pays the comms,me or landlord?

Nice to meet you all and look forward to some good chat topics

Chris


----------



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

*thanks for reply*



Cherie said:


> Welcome to the site I live in peyia and find this area lovely plenty to do and see and very central. I have lived here for nearly 2 years now and love it
> 
> Cherie


hi cherie i am a childrens nanny here in the uk, and my partner is a stone mason, he works on places like windsor buckingham and st paul,s , we have no idea how or where to start to look for work, and really dont mind what we do to make some money, i love peyia we ride often and go through to polic ! did nt spell that right , i love the new sports centre up there, and would love to live there too, we had a look around last time, we were meant to be out now but lost our holiday due to the bad weather we live on the bottom of two hills and the car would not get up and no one could get in, so bang went my 5 star hotel crown resort ,so we are now hoping for april, if you can give us some idea,s i some times think just take the plonge lol, am working for my daughter at mo it will end august, many thanks val


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all and a Happy New Year

We are also moving to Cyprus at the end of the month. Hubby got a job in Paphos. We have no idea where to rent either. Is renting in the city very expensive and how far are the villages if we live there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nacho said:


> Hi all and a Happy New Year
> 
> We are also moving to Cyprus at the end of the month. Hubby got a job in Paphos. We have no idea where to rent either. Is renting in the city very expensive and how far are the villages if we live there.


HI Nacho, Welcome to the forum.
The best place to rent will depend on which side of paphos your hubby will be working and also whether you want a villa or apartment.
If Hubby is working in the centre of town the Universal area has plenty of rental properties.


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thanks for your quick reply*



Veronica said:


> HI Nacho, Welcome to the forum.
> Thew best place to rent will depend on which side of paphos your hubby will be working and also whether you want a villa or apartment.
> If Hubby is working in the centre of town the Universal area has plenty of rental properties.


Thanks Veronica, he'll be working towards the airport side. I did check the Universal area. Distance shouldn't be a problem and I would feel more comfortable living in a villa as we will be bringing our pet kittie with us. Also the rent seems quite reasonable I was expecting it to be a bit higher. I was surprised to see a lot of properties being furnished. I'm sure though we will be able to find something unfurnished as we will be bringing everything with us. Thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nacho said:


> Thanks Veronica, he'll be working towards the airport side. I did check the Universal area. Distance shouldn't be a problem and I would feel more comfortable living in a villa as we will be bringing our pet kittie with us. Also the rent seems quite reasonable I was expecting it to be a bit higher. I was surprised to see a lot of properties being furnished. I'm sure though we will be able to find something unfurnished as we will be bringing everything with us. Thanks again.


I wouldnt recommend the universal area if you want a villa and if you have a cat. Its mostly apartments and the traffic is quite heavy, not good for cats.
Villages such as Konia, Armou, Anavargos, Koloni, and others on the airport side of Paphos wouldbe better for your needs in my opinion.


----------



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

*not sure*



nacho said:


> Hi all and a Happy New Year
> 
> We are also moving to Cyprus at the end of the month. Hubby got a job in Paphos. We have no idea where to rent either. Is renting in the city very expensive and how far are the villages if we live there.


we re not out there yet, but found lots to choose from,people are happy to help, but i know the prices are not cheep, if you drive you will be fine as its very straight forwards, signs in english and greek, not as busy as where you are and its on a smaller scale so dont panick, lol, the busses are also very good, good luck keep in touch,live to ride:>)


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Nacho,

Is there a maximum journey time you are looking at?
If not then Coral Bay, Sea Caves areas are worth looking at too.
Average of say 35min to the airport from that area.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Livetoride - paphosliving.com is a lady called gwenny who does all the red tape stuff. Up to date info etc. Hope this post is allowed, i'm not linked to her in any way! She is doing a good job for us and happy to recommend.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nacho said:


> Hi all and a Happy New Year
> 
> We are also moving to Cyprus at the end of the month. Hubby got a job in Paphos. We have no idea where to rent either. Is renting in the city very expensive and how far are the villages if we live there.


Hi Nacho,
Rental prices in Paphos town are very reasonable, unlike Limassol which is daylight robbery
The universal area has a lot of apartments and townhouses for rent and is very close to all the amenities so ideal for anyone working in town.
As for the villages there are some very close to town such as Mesa Chorio, Anavargos, Kissonerga, Emba etc but you would need to have a car if living in one of the villages.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dorsetfam said:


> Livetoride - paphosliving.com is a lady called gwenny who does all the red tape stuff. Up to date info etc. Hope this post is allowed, i'm not linked to her in any way! She is doing a good job for us and happy to recommend.


That is fine dorsetfam, I always recommend Gwenny as we use her for all of our red tape stuff. I should ask her for commission for all the clients I have sent her


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Rental agents*

For anyone who is looking to rent long term I would caution you to be very careful who you use as a rental agent. There are many Brits who are operating under the radar, illegally. If you use such an agent you will have no recourse if anything goes wrong.
Make sure that any agent you use is operating legally to protect yourself against any problems.
If you receive pm's or visitor messages through this forum offering you assistance please make certain that the person is a legally registered rental agent.

Veronica


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thank you guys*

 Thank you all for being so kind in sharing your knowledge. We will be arriving towards the end of the month, kittie will follow as soon as we settle down. We will be staying at a hotel till we find something we like, we are thinking of something near the beach but looks like no matter where you are, the beach isn't really that far away. Hubby has visited Cyprus on a number of occasions and he liked Coral Bay but it's on the other side of the city. Looks like Universal, Geroskipou or Koloni are closer to his work place. We will be driving, so even if there isn't any public transport we'll be able to get around. Looks like the expat community is very helpful and I'm beginning to look forward to arriving in Cyprus and meeting people.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nacho said:


> Thank you all for being so kind in sharing your knowledge. We will be arriving towards the end of the month, kittie will follow as soon as we settle down. We will be staying at a hotel till we find something we like, we are thinking of something near the beach but looks like no matter where you are, the beach isn't really that far away. Hubby has visited Cyprus on a number of occasions and he liked Coral Bay but it's on the other side of the city. Looks like Universal, Geroskipou or Koloni are closer to his work place. We will be driving, so even if there isn't any public transport we'll be able to get around. Looks like the expat community is very helpful and I'm beginning to look forward to arriving in Cyprus and meeting people.


Other places to consider on the airport side of Paphos are Armou, Konia and Anavargos.
Very easy to get into town from these villages and close to some great shops for all your needs.
Also these villages are very close to the general hospital. A new access road has just been completed which cuts across to the hospital from Konia making it literally just 3 minutes drive from where we live in Konia.
:clap2:
This road also cuts across to Anavargos making it easy to get onto the Polis road if we want to go up to Polis or any of the villages in that direction.


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Other places to consider on the airport side of Paphos are Armou, Konia and Anavargos.
> Very easy to get into town from these villages and close to some great shops for all your needs.
> Also these villages are very close to the general hospital. A new access road has just been completed which cuts across to the hospital from Konia making it literally just 3 minutes drive from where we live in Konia.
> :clap2:
> This road also cuts across to Anavargos making it easy to get onto the Polis road if we want to go up to Polis or any of the villages in that direction.


Thank you all again. I now have a list of all the places you have mentioned so once we arrive I will know which areas to look at. Eventhough we have both been expats all our lives we find moving to a new place to be a little daunting every time so we like getting other peoples opinions who have already moved there before us. All we have to do now is finish packing and get ready for the challenge of getting to know a new place and start making new friends. Thank you once again hope we can get to meet you guys when we arrive. :scared:


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello.....

We are also moving but in the Summer. 3 years of exstensive research and many more years of wanting to move there (lots more family there than in the UK) we are finally taking the plunge. Have spent hours upon hours of researching the move but still extremely nervous and feel that I'm not knowledgeable enough - silly really when we visit every year and my father in law is Cypriot and I am forever asking or emailing him with a list of questions!!! I'm lucky that I will not have to work for the first year at least so can concentrate on making sure that the children (16 and 10) settle in well but still incredibly nervous!


----------

